# How would japan be after the earthquake



## uno_man (Sep 22, 2011)

Is it safe to stay in tokyo after the fukushima incident? I really love japan!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

uno_man said:


> Is it safe to stay in tokyo after the fukushima incident? I really love japan!


I was in Tokyo for a week in July and, well, I'm still alive!
No worries whatever. Though you never know when the next big earthquake will be.


----------

